# good fish to clean tanks



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i have little brown algae and green so which fish is good for clean the bottom muck and will eat anything


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i guess it depends on what else you have in the tank...


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not much with a fahaka in the tank.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i really dont care if the puffer kills anything i want cheap fast moving cleaning fish


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

um..i dun really agree with you not caring about animal lives..but since that not really your question or that we are having a discussion on that matter...

heard some people are not really happy about the "aggressive" nature of their CAE..and some were willing to part with them(someone was willing to give them away)...maybe you will be interested..think they can be big enough and fast enough to withstand the presence of the puffer you have...but make sure u have a decent size one..or else might end up as a meal for your puffer.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

*getting rid of algae*

This is a P.S. to my earlier pm to you, johnnyfishtanks.
Here's another suggestion if siamese algae eaters don't do the trick for you, or if you don't want to use fish:
You have a large tank, so it may not be convenient for you to try this, but it sure works great for me, on green filament-type mossy algae or BBA.
When you next do a water change, try dosing the affected areas with full-strength Flourish Excel, gently but at close range, using a syringe or test kit pipette, making sure you don't overdose on any one day more than the recommended capful per gallon, and keep the fish away from your dosing - don't let them get close & get a snootful - it can be quite harmful to them.
If you have a lot of algae, you'll have to dose in "batches", doing patches of affected areas on other occasions, until you get it all pretty well covered off.
The algae will begin to die off in 2-3 days, it will turn grey, then whitish, and you can just brush it off to be picked up by your filtration.
Hope this helps - it's magic!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

*P.S - Dosing with excel - Correction to my wording*

Correction:
I should have said: recommended dosage of capful per gallonage - i.e. 1 capful for 10 gallons. Sorry.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

There isn't really anything out there that will eat the brown algae or the BGA. You might wanna try and increase your circulation abit to help with it. Also how often do you clean the tank? I get this algae too but only when I let the tank go longer than a week, with weekly waterchanges I don't really see it.


----------

